# Using molasses instead of honey in bread



## vscuteri (Apr 20, 2010)

Honey has gotten so expensive. Does anyone use molasses in their whole wheat bread instead of honey?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have never tried it but I used to buy a rye bread that used molassas as a sweetener. It was called russian rye and was very dense but bey tasty.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, I use molasses instead of honey in all my breads.


----------



## vscuteri (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you, there is an Amish store just down the road. They sell molasses in a quart jar for much cheaper than the same amount of honey would be. Unless of course you had your own bee hives.


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

When I've used molasses, the taste just gets a little darker, sometimes takes on the slightly bitter edge you get in molasses. It's not bad, but some people might not like it. The other answer would be to use recipe that doesn't use sweeteners; I've got my plain bread recipe (just water, yeast, salt, flour) up to about half whole-grain flours (oat and hard white wheat) with no problems so far.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

If your bread recipe uses say, a couple T. of honey, you can use molasses instead with little or no difference in color or taste. But if your bread recipe uses like 1/2 cup of honey, then you probably wouldn't want to use that much molasses because it would add quite a taste to the bread. Sometimes I have used brown sugar for a sweetener, but now that we have our own beehives, I use honey. Unless you are making a sweet bread, the only reason for a sweetener in breads is to help out the yeast because yeast loves sugar. Yeast also loves potatoes, so you could use some leftover mashed potatoes (up to a 1/2 cup in a large loaf) and just a T of regular sugar. Or, you could "water down" the honey or molasses with a little water or even milk and you would have enough sweetener for your bread. Before we had bees, I used to use the water that raisins were boiled in as a sweetener, too. (The boiled raisins were good in cereal, and the water was used in bread. Sometimes I would boil raisins to use in raisin bread, and then use the raisin water for a sweetener).


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I like molasses in my ww bread. I think it gives the ww bread a more complex flavor. But I also use a couple tablespoons of white or brown sugar as I think molasses on it's own is a little too bitter.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I use molasses in my rye bread...never tried subbing molasses in any recipe that calls for honey.


----------



## vscuteri (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you, going to eperiment,using your ideas.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

If too strong use half honey and half molassss or half light brown sugar half molasses....James


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i use molasses in my rolled oat bread in place of brown sug.yes, you'd want to use a little less.i dont because i love molasses. i can sit down and have bread and molasses for a meal. i think i've said before father had a molasses punchion built on one side of the house when i was a child. just turn a tap at the bottom. i remember one of us left it open one day. what a mess! mom was beside herself. i'm rambling! ~Georgia


----------

